
FTC Takes Action Against Alabama Operators of Copycat Military Websites - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.justice.gov/usao-ndal/pr/ftc-takes-action-against-alabama-operators-copycat-military-websites
======
DyslexicAtheist
see
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180224032850/http://army.com/](https://web.archive.org/web/20180224032850/http://army.com/)

